# Intel 82865G Graphics problem

## mathio

Hello,

I have a problem with setting up my VGA vard. I'd like to have few games running, but this not the biggest issue. I want to watch movies at my linux but when I load a movie in Kaffeine (I tried other players too) I get this error:

```
Loading of player part 'KaffeinePart' failed.

Details: All Video Drivers failed to initialize!
```

I think its the VGA card issue too.

I have the Intel onBoard VGA card:

```
l# lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
```

It is compiled in a kernel:

```
# grep -e "AGP" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y
```

When I try glxinfo it returns this:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

 

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
```

And the glxgears has only ~ 300 fps, the CPU is running at more than 90% during it:

```
# glxgears

1832 frames in 5.2 seconds = 349.788 FPS

2040 frames in 5.5 seconds = 368.110 FPS

1680 frames in 5.2 seconds = 320.469 FPS

1200 frames in 5.1 seconds = 235.066 FPS

1680 frames in 5.3 seconds = 314.133 FPS

1320 frames in 5.1 seconds = 259.353 FPS

1560 frames in 5.0 seconds = 311.787 FPS
```

My make.conf:

```
$ cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub http://gentoo.inode.at"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="apci -bluetooth -irda hal arts alsa -oss kde qt3 cdr dvd -gnome unicode mp3 ogg win32codecs samba gtk2 vorbis oggvorbis aac -dvdr vidix css divx4linux avi gif jpeg png mad a52 encode mpeg subtitles xvid cddb ffmpeg transcode doc -xmms xinerama icq msn jabber imagemagic"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

LINGUAS="en sk"
```

I think this parts of xorg.conf would be enugh (if not I'll post whatever you want):

```
 $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

........................

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82865G Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes      "1280x1024"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth      24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Anyone has any idea what's my problem?

----------

## glowworm

My intel 965G ran at about 1100 fps without DRI being reported as active in glxinfo but I did things a little differently.

```
CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_DRM=m
```

AGPGart won't work without patches, but those patches are not ready yet... the driver will still run very fast without full AGPGart support though.

Check your xf86-video-i810 version. At the moment the most correct version is 1.6.5 

```
# modprobe agp-intel
```

In your xorg.conf you will need

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "965G"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option      "DRI"      "True"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection
```

The strange thing is with the kernel patch so AGPGart recognises the full memory allocated to the card and turns DRI on in glxinfo glxgears only went to 1,200 but all xvideo stuff would crash the system.

So, what are we doing different... CONFIG_DRM and Option "DRI" "true" I would say that the i810 driver needs them? Dunno.

Hope it helps.

----------

## mathio

Thanx, after setting the same xorg.conf settings as you my direct rendering is on.

But I still cant watch any movie (still the same error), wine is returning still the same error too:

```
$ wine /mnt/windows/WINDOWS/system32/notepad.exe

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.

The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!
```

Dunno wheter it is VGA card issue but it displays The X11 driver is missing. so I think it is.

And when I try to start a game PlaneShift (if anyone is interested, here is its homepage, by the way) the screen is still flashing like mad.

The only change after editing my xorg.conf is that direct rendering is on and glxgears returns values ~400 fps. But none of my problems were solved by this!  :Sad: 

----------

## mathio

Today I tried booting live distro SLAX (an older version 5.0.6 - the only one I have at home) and there everything worked fine! glxgears returned only ~400, but the wheels were turning smoothly, wine worked without any problems and video playback worked too.

(In Gentoo wine returns the following error: 

```
$ wine /mnt/windows/Program\ Files/IrfanView/i_view32.exe

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.

The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!

Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.

The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!
```

has anoyne any suggestions what config files to copy from SLAX to Gentoo? Or is it even possible to copy from different distribution to another config files and expect them to work?

----------

